# secondary infertility after gestational diabetes



## puca (Feb 10, 2004)

Dear all i have posted on the PCOS forum, but though I would here too.
I have visted this site many times over the 4 years i have been trying for a second child and now finally I have a +ive PG result afetr ONE CYCLE of metformin. I wanted to share my expeirence with y'all, since I am so angry (at the same time as being amazed, thankful, in shock, scared etc) that my consultant didn't listen to me every time I said I had gestational diabetes. Metformin should have been my first line of treatment and instead i have had, clomid, tamoxifen and even one cycle of IUI without any ovulation!
In the end I insisited on a presciption for Metformin and look now!
The doctors assumed that beacuse my fasting glucose levels were fine and I am not obese (BMI 27) that i did not have insulin resistance. In fact an additional test of fasting insulin levels might have told them more (I never did have this diagnostic test). I found i have been goining weight around my mid section really easily and have found it difficult to shift. I am a vegetarian, so Atkins is no good for me, and I don't deal with hunger very well!

My lessons learned are that:
1. Don't assume the specialists understand your condition better than you do. I ended up waiting 4 years because I did not put my case forcefully enough.
2. If you have a history of gestational diabetes, diabetes in the family or high birth weight babies (my nanna was 11lbs!!) and have PCOS, then ask for the right tests to establish isulin resistance.
3. If you have similar symptoms to me ask for Metformin as a first line, before clomid etc.
4. Don't give up. After 4 years I had dispaired, I was at the point at which I thought I would never conceive again. If it can happen to me it can happen to you. Its not over yet, I have to get over these first weeks, but at least I know how to induce an ovulatary cycle now, which is half the battle.

Baby dust to you all, I know just what a rocky road this business is...
Puca


----------

